# Low light house plants



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

Looking for some low light low maintenance house plants, any recommendations? And where can I find some?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Lots at my shop.i sell house plants.lots to choose from.















Hanging vines and ferns, etc etc.more to come Forrest Tuesday. 
If you are near Burnaby.


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

What low light plant are you looking for-that will grow big or stay med-small, for the northern windowsill, on a floor, hanging, just green foliage or variegated?
As April show there are a lot low light house plants. If you could be more specific it will be easy to recommend


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Ferns, , anything that likes humidity and moist soil don't like full sun. Prayer plants are easy, mothers in laws tongues or snake plants dead easy it do like some sun , philodendrons, pothos rubber tree, low maintenance and will thrive in many conditions or neglect, defenbachea another easy low maintenance plant . Most plants like sun but not direct . Not intense in front of a window. Most plants like less water and can take less sun in winter when it's their dormant time. Most like humidity. Some with fuzzy leaves do not want wet leaves. Other than that.,most like misting . Changing pots..usually spring just before growing season and thrn fertilizing in the growing season. Taper off for dormant time.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

I spy a cactus, how much do you sell cacti for?



April said:


> Lots at my shop.i sell house plants.lots to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Bi that cactus is 6.00 I also have a few more and will get more by end of the week. 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------

